# Is Decorative coral safe?



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

I bought this coral at a gift shop. I cleaned it well before adding it to my freshwater tank. Is it going to cause problems??


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

Is it real coral or made of resin? In a freshwater tank, real coral can dissolve a bit and mess with the water chemistry (pH, alkalinity, etc.) since it's made of calcium carbonate. Most tropical fish seem to like slightly acidic water, and dissolved calcium carbonate can make it too basic.


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

I've had the coral in the tank for more than 2 months. The ph has been consistantly at 6.8. But the alkalinity has been consistently at 40 where normal on this dip stick is 120 -180. Should I remove it??


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

P.S. It's real coral.


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm, well, I guess as long as you know what your parameters are and you know that they aren't being adversely affected, I don't see how it can hurt.


----------

